# Brewster Yard Haunt 09 photos



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, here it is June and I'm just getting my stills for last season posted... I'm just now starting to think about new ideas for my display for the coming season. :zombie: Hope you enjoy!

view the rest of the photos here.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always one of the best! I see some neat new stones. Looks great as always!
Any night shots?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't view the photos?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, lots of tombstones - I really like it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking stones. I'm going to copy the weight one. You have the best looking house for haunting.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking graveyard. I love the variety of tombstones and the cemetery arch too.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, I love your archway and the Beloved tombstone. Great haunt!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

scareme said:


> I'm going to copy the weight one.QUOTE]
> 
> 8) I copied that one from someone else, its a good chuckle!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking pics.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have always loved your gate Kevin


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

That scarecrow is awesome, making one myself this year!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

jdubbya said:


> Any night shots?


Alas, no, I didn't get to take any night shots this year (or Halloween night either). I did my customary lighting and fog, everything looked great despite the rain. I was down a man this year and had to really ramp it up to get everything put together on time.
Sorry folks, I'll let this be a lesson to me and get some better shots this coming season!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Looks good! I love your stones. The entry is awesome.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You know I love your haunt, but I love your house more. Are the white archway lattice panels original to the house? They are a neat feature. When I can I move in?


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Wonderful yard. I love your headstones.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> You know I love your haunt, but I love your house more. Are the white archway lattice panels original to the house? They are a neat feature. When I can I move in?


Yes, the lattice is original, I'm thinking of building a foam facade to cover it matching the pillars at the front. Thanks for the great comments everyone!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! I love Mr. and Mrs. Dead.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your arch and columns are great. You have a great yard.


----------

